
Crypto Industry on ‘Brink of an Implosion,’ Researcher Says - briatx
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-09/bitcoin-on-the-brink-of-an-implosion-researcher-juniper-says
======
api
It certainly seems as if the hype has faded but there's still a ton of zombie
coins and zombie projects just persisting at the same valuations with little
to no (real, non-spoofed or washed) volume. Some of these altcoins barely even
work. Seems like only a matter of time before a serious collapse happens and
many exchanges and other entities are found to be swimming naked.

If I had any money in it I'd withdraw now, if possible.

I do have a tiny bit but it's not enough to care about, and I'm keeping my
DOGE because DOGE.

